# Film positives faded in spots.



## netdefender1 (Jan 15, 2015)

Recently my film positives have been printing inconsistently. Most notably, the first 1/16-1/4” of the design will be faded and before assuming normal coverage.

Usually I’ll put a leg bar cross at the bottom for alignment and now the 1/2” vertical piece of the cross will come out very faded while the 8” horizontal piece looks fine.

On a design I’m printing today, a few spots in the middle are out faded. The same few spots each time.

Does this sound familiar to anyone?

Deskjet 9800 printer, cartridge only a week old, waterproof 13x19 transparency films, printing from photoshop, quality set to best, ink volume up, dry time up, paper type set to transparency. This setup has been working well for over 4 years now!


----------



## netdefender1 (Jan 15, 2015)

Still not solved but little update here:

I've been playing around with my print settings today. I started by pretty much zeroing everything out...plain paper, normal quality, medium ink volume, black cartridge only off. The initial printout with those settings showed inconsistencies in different spots than the initial problem film. So I'm just making small adjustments one at a time, printing on pieces of scrap film, writing my adjustments on them and comparing.

I'm doing this because on the 9800, the cartridge IS the print head, and since it's only a few weeks old and I've already hand cleaned it, I don't see what else could be wrong besides a disagreement between the ink and the film via the print settings.

Still a long way from resolved and trying not to get frustrated. If anyone has a similar experience, please chime in!


----------



## emmaparkers (Nov 26, 2021)

Thanks foe this


----------

